# Just Finished: The Mummy Machine



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

My first real "hot rod" car that I've built since I was about 11 (the Homer doesn't count). I'm not a car builder. Added this to my "Non-Monster Model" page, since this is sort of a "hybrid" model. It's a cross between a car and a monster model, so I hope the mods don't mind me posting this in the "model" section, instead of the "car" section of the forums. 

This baby was an interesting change of pace. And I thought monster models had lots of parts that didn't fit snug......oh boy! The worst part was the engine and getting the transmission hooked onto the back axles...whatever. This was one of those models that doesn't have pins or slots for parts, and you're just supposed to know exactly where to glue things..I had to test fit everything. Luckily, I didn't screw anything up. I had my close calls though.

My first experience with lacquers...and no, I did not bother sanding the paint job or waxing it. One spray coat over primer, and that was that. I picked green for the body paint (I have only seen folks paint this thing either metallic/sparkle: red, purple or royal blue). I used brass, instead of gold for all the accoutrements. Brass has more of a green tint, as opposed to the red tint in gold, and I thought it looked good with emerald. I left all the chrome parts alone, and did some very minimal accents with colors. I was also very careful dry-brushing the dashboard and outer body panel walls so that the hieroglyphics would show up.

I'm happy with the end result, but looking forward to going back to my monster models. Up next: finishing the Moebius Nosferatu.

Lots of pics, check 'em out.
The Mummy Machine
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/mummyMachine.html


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great! While you could pick the kit apart on details or issues of taste (like many showrods), there is no question that you did a fine build.

I especially like your work on the mummy head. Your monster building background shines through. :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. iv'e seen a few of these kits on ebay and been curious to see what they look like!... as i never built any before..


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice ride! Well done Rat!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

While I never was a fan of these or the Aurora monster rods you did a really good job on it. I like the coloring and detail work you've done and it almost, but not quite, makes me consider doing some of these. I guess AMT was trying to do something similar to Aurora when they came out with the two they released.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rats',

Like you, I am "automotively challenged". So when I say your Mummy Machine looks terrific, I'm afraid my observation may not carry much weight. On the other hand, this model did inspire me to lookover the rest of your web site. All the work there is really impressive. Kudos, budz! :thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you, Mark! Modeling comes in waves in my life. Getting ready to finish Nosferatu, and prepping the Strange Change Vampire right now. I am in the middle of a year long model building fever, and showing no sign of slowing yet....can't stop building.
:freak:

:thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> I guess AMT was trying to do something similar to Aurora when they came out with the two they released.


Thanks, Bob! And thank you, Hunch!
Hey! What is the other kit? I didn't know that???? Fill me in...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Not into cars myself either Ratsalad, but that's a good job on the Mummyar. Especially like the Sphinxes, (Sphinxi ? ) nice touch ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

rat salad said:


> Hey! What is the other kit? I didn't know that???? Fill me in...


I didn't know about these until I saw your post but then I found out that AMT apparently released one other model. I suppose maybe they didn't go over as well as AMT hoped and so they quit the series. Anyway, here is the other one, The Creepy T.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, found more pics here:
http://www.warpedplastic.co.uk/cars/creepy-t/t-main.htm
Thank you, Bob!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Aw:thumbsup:esomeness!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...I found out that AMT apparently released one other model...


There was yet one more, the "Night Crawler", a werewolf-headed show rod.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> There was yet one more, the "Night Crawler", a werewolf-headed show rod.


Very cool. I like them both, but this one is much wilder than the Creepy T. More my style. Wow, that would be great to see them repop this one!!


----------

